# "anar a" per a parlar del futur



## clark2u

hola!
una pregunta. jo visc a Castelló y estic aprenent valencià. una cosa que sent molt per aci és, per exemple, "vaig a pegar una volta", "demà vaig a fer un exàmen"... ¿està bé utilitzar "anar" per a parlar del futur o es tracta d'un castellanisme que cal evitar? Si és així, ¿sempre s'ha de utilitzar el temps futur? No ho sé però "demà faré un exàmen" em sona una miqueta formal.. 

bueno, res més. a vore si algú m'ho pot explicar :S
gràcies


----------



## Joannes

I'll leave it to the natives to say whether this construction is often used, and in what contexts. But I can tell you this already: if you use it, do mind to clearly pronounce the preposition, because *anar* + infinitive is a common construction used for past time reference.


----------



## tamen

Bona nit, amic o amiga.

Crec que "anar + a" peer indicar una acció de futur és un ús desaconsellat, més que res perquè la llengua el descarta a partir de les confusions que pot crear.  Si parlant diem: "En Juame va a pronunciar una conferència", haurem de remarcat molt la preposició per evitar que s'enllaci amb la "a" del verb auxiliar "va" i, de fet, en comptes d'entendre que "proninciarà" el que s'entengui sigui que "pronuncià" o "va pronunciar".

Hi pot haver més explicacions, potser, però crec que aquesta val.

D'altra banda, crec que no és una construcció rotundament condemnada, per si això ens tranquil·litza.

I això és tot per ara.


----------



## ampurdan

Aquesta qüestió ha estat tractada en aquest altre fil: futur amb anar a + infinitiu.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

A Catalunya, "anar a + inf" per indicar futur està mal considerat i és incorrecte gramaticalment. Al PV, desconec si és correcte o no, però la sensació que tinc és que per allà ho diuen més que nosaltres.

En l'exemple que poses "demà vaig a fer un examen", la interpretació que jo faig és que literalment vas a un lloc (a fer un examen). També pots fer servir el futur, "demà faré un examen", però el més habitual és el present: "demà faig un examen" o "demà tinc un examen".

Salutacions, i per cert que escrius molt bé en Valencià, laddie!


----------



## Floca

És una construcció que s'empra molt en part del País Valencià, però en altres llocs (nord del PV) sona molt estranya.

La gramàtica de l'AVL diu que té valor d'intenció o d'immninència, però no pas de futur (i que "presenta fortes restriccions d'ús"): "De fet, la perífrasi no ha desenvolupat el valor de futur, que sí que té en llengües com el castellà. el francés o el portugués, i s'usa poc amb el valor d'imminència, valors que s'expressen per mitjà de la perífrasi "_estar a punt de_" + infinitiu, el futur, l'imperatiu o altres recursos:  
_La comissió es reunirà per a tractar de resoldre el conflicte_ [i no _es va a reunir_]
_A veure, parla un poc més clar_ [i no _Anem a veure_]
_Calleu, que està a punt de començar l'obra_ [i no _va a començar_]

És una construcció correcta en aquells casos en què _anar_ es comporta com a verb principal amb el valor de moviment: _Espera, que han tocat a la porta i vaig a veure qui és_. 

De vegades per indicar el futur s'usa simplement el present d'indicatiu: _Demà faig un examen._


----------



## clark2u

moltes gracies per totes les respostes.
bueno, encara que no és correcte, es diu molt a la Comunitat Valenciana. y sol crear molta confusió, almenys per a mi. recorde una vegada estava jo a una estació del Renfe y va sonar un anunci: "Va a passar un tren sense parada". no el vaig entendre bé y vaig pensar perquè seria que estaven anunciant un tren que ya havia passat... 

gràcies a tots


----------



## tamen

clark2u said:


> moltes gracies per totes les respostes.
> bueno, encara que no és correcte, es diu molt a la Comunitat Valenciana. y sol crear molta confusió, almenys per a mi. recorde una vegada estava jo a una estació del Renfe y va sonar un anunci: "Va a passar un tren sense parada". no el vaig entendre bé y vaig pensar perquè seria que estaven anunciant un tren que ya havia passat...
> 
> gràcies a tots




La teva observació del tren confirma el que et deia sobre els possibles equívocs. Però no resopnc per això, sinó per recomanar un article que, de prop o de lluny, potser enllaça amb aquest tema. Com  pots veure, prové de l'Enclopèdia i, si no vaig equivocat, va ser redactat per Gabriel Ferrater. Per mi és un article excel·lent que convindria rellegir de tant en tant.

És aquí: http://www.grec.cat/cgibin/heccl2.pgm?NDCHEC=0089289


----------

